# Salt Fork/GPS question



## MuskieWolverine (May 16, 2012)

I don't fish Salt Fork often, but I noticed last night that my GPS is pretty far off on the lake. I'm using a Lowrance, with an OH Navionics chip. Humps are not in the right place, neither are contour lines.

Works just fine at my "home" lake of Westbranch. Is this a setting issue? Was Salt Fork raised in the last 10 years? What would be causing this?

Any info would be great. Thanks!


----------



## RichNavionics (Apr 2, 2012)

How old is the chip? New Navionics charts are eligible for one free year of updates and the PC app for free. What plotter are you running? You can email me directly at [email protected] for a quicker response.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

MuskieWolverine said:


> I don't fish Salt Fork often, but I noticed last night that my GPS is pretty far off on the lake. I'm using a Lowrance, with an OH Navionics chip. Humps are not in the right place, neither are contour lines.
> 
> Works just fine at my "home" lake of Westbranch. Is this a setting issue? Was Salt Fork raised in the last 10 years? What would be causing this?
> 
> Any info would be great. Thanks!


Sorry i know this is obvious but still wanted to ask. Are the lake levels normal? My buddies has a option on his unit that will adjust the maps according to the levels of the water


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I have the same problem with Lake Milton. When flipping docks or the shore on the west side of the lake, the GPS trail shows up on shore. It's the only lake that I have been to so far that is off like that. I'm guessing the referencing position for the lake was entered in wrong, so its showing the lake where it actually isn't. If I had to guess, it's about 50 to 75 yards out of position. It's an older chimp. 2004 I think. The unit is a Lowrance LMS 522 IC.


----------



## RichNavionics (Apr 2, 2012)

With Navionics' Freshest Data, you update your chart online whenever you want. Buoys change, sand bars shift, new rocks and submerged structures are discovered every day. We add data sourced using the latest technology: satellite imagery, airborne laser and sonar, along with updated Notices to Mariners - more than 1000 improvements every day  so you have the most current charts available. So your 2004 chart is way out of date.


----------



## MuskieWolverine (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the info guys. It's showing me in flats when I should be on breaks, humps are off by a good bit, depths are wrong....really makes muskie trolling a pain at Salt Fork. It is PERFECT on West Branch, and fairly close for Leesville. Salt Fork is a mess though.


----------



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

MuskieWolverine said:


> Thanks for all the info guys. It's showing me in flats when I should be on breaks, humps are off by a good bit, depths are wrong....really makes muskie trolling a pain at Salt Fork. It is PERFECT on West Branch, and fairly close for Leesville. Salt Fork is a mess though.


You can fix this problem in the unit if you have a Humminbird (don't know about lowrance). Look in your manual for the map offset feature. You can also adjust the depth too.


----------



## Josh h (Aug 14, 2011)

It's great that Navionics is trolling boards looking to help. Customer service on steroids.
Josh


----------



## MuskieWolverine (May 16, 2012)

Hit Salt Fork again today...very strange. Everything on the Sugartree end of the lake is spot on....everything by the dam is way off.


----------

